# Ankauf Ihrer Industrieartikel und Maschinen



## all4sps (24 März 2015)

*Ankauf alter Anlagentechnik: Machen Sie defekte Maschinen zu Geld*

Sie möchten Platz im Lager schaffen und nicht mehr benötigte oder defekte Industrieanlagen abgeben?

Als einer der führenden Fachhändler für Industrieersatzteile in der  Schweiz haben wir uns auf den Handel von neuen und gebrauchten  Anlagenteilen spezialisiert. Wir kaufen gebrauchte Industrieanlagen und  Industrietechnik von Unternehmen und abgekündigte Ersatzteile von  Herstellern auf. Unsere besondere Expertise liegt im Bereich der  SPS-Systeme und Automatisierungstechnik. Bevor Sie also nicht mehr  betriebsfähige oder veraltete Maschinen oder Produktionslinien oder CNC  Anlagen entsorgen, rufen Sie uns an.

*Wir kaufen Ihre Alt-Anlagen*

Wir sind ständig auf der Suche nach Anlagen und hochwertiger  Industrieelektronik aus Abschreibungen, Lagerabwertungen, Überbeständen,  Lagerauflösungen, Fehlkäufen oder Betriebsauflösungen. Besonders  interessieren wir uns für, Siemens S5 / S7, Simodrive, Simovert,  Sinamics, HMI Panels, Fanuc, Heidenhain, Bosch, Indramat,  Frequenzumformer und Servoregler. Vielleicht denken Sie bei der nächsten  sicherhitstechnischen Überprüfung an uns!

*Fairer Festpreis*

Bieten Sie uns Alt-Anlagen, defekte Maschinen und Anlagen mit Ihren  Preisvorstellungen und Terminwunsch zur Übergabe an. Nach der  Gerätebezeichnung, und einem aussagekräftigen Foto können wir Ihnen  meist schon ein verbindliches Angebot für die Übernahme inklusive  Demontage und Abtransport unterbreiten. Komplexe Anlagensysteme  besichtigen wir gern unverbindlich und kostenfrei vor Ort.

Wir garantieren Ihnen einen fairen Preis und schließen mit Ihnen einen  verbindlichen Kaufvertrag ab. Sparen Sie sich künftig die  Entsorgungskosten für technische Anlagen und generieren Sie aus Ihren  Alt-Anlagen sogar Umsatz. Nutzen Sie unser Online https://www.all4sps.com/ankauf_anfrageformular.php- Formular für Ihre Anlagenangebote oder Ihren nicht mehr benötigten Ersatzteilen.

*Gewinnen Sie Platz*

Zum vereinbarten Abholtermin demontieren und verladen wir die  übernommenen Maschinen, Baugruppen oder Industrieanlagen bei Ihnen. Wir  organisieren den Transport und schaffen bei Ihnen Platz für neue Stand-  oder Lagerfläche.

*Profitieren Sie vom Werterhalt!*

Unsere Techniker schätzen den Wert solider Industrieanlagen. Für den  Werterhalt und eine Verlängerung der Lebensdauer setzen sie ihr ganzes  Können ein.
Sie demontieren Maschinen und Anlagen fachgerecht und bereiten die  brauchbaren Baugruppen und Maschinenteile neu auf. In unserer hoch  spezialisierten Werkstatt werden Einzelteile gereinigt und  generalüberholt.

Bevor die überholten oder reparierten Anlagenteile unser Haus wieder  verlassen, werden sie von unseren Experten einem vollständigen  Funktionstest unter Wärme, Kälte und Vibration sowie im Dauerbetrieb  unterzogen. Wir liefern weltweit und gewähren auf alle Baugruppen und  Industrieersatzteile eine Garantie.
  ALL4SPS ist eine professionelle Fundgrube für jeden Betreiber von  Industrieanlagen und SPS-Systemen. Werden Sie Teil unseres Netzwerkes  zum Erhalt von Industrieanlagen.
Wenn der Hersteller keine Ersatzteile mehr anbietet, fragen Industrieunternehmen uns!


ALL4SPS GmbH


----------

